# A Plea for Help with My GSD... 6 YO F, Rogersville, AL



## chemlabrat

I am sadly considering having to give up a member of our family, our GSD Penny. I know this is a long shot, but I wanted to try. Our family has gone through a tough year this year. Not to have a pity party, but just to list some of the life events that led up to this were the loss of an unborn child, a chronic medical diagnosis for myself that has caused me to no longer be able to keep my current job as a high school teacher and left me looking for work, the loss of income leading to the sale of our home and forced move, temporarily living arrangements for my family of 4 with my parents, which is now causing us to not have a location sufficient for our GSD. We are located in northern Alabama (Rogersville).

More about the girl. She's either 6 or 7 years old. We didn't raise her from a puppy, but instead rescued her from a couple that were moving and had decided to have her put down if no other accommodations could be made. She has lived with us for the past 4 years. She gets along well with my young children, and is very gentle with all of our family. She also gets along well with the terrier that currently lives with her and other dogs that have lived with her in the past as well as our 2 cats. 

She CAN and likely WILL be aggressive to strangers. At one time we were the strangers to her, and we were her new family. She was never aggressive toward any of us. However, if a stranger or strange dog comes onto our property she becomes very aggressive. It's because of this that she needs the right new owners to take care of her. I admit to doing a poor job with any kind of training for her.

If there is anyone interested in this baby or can help in any way, please let me know and we can discuss what kind of environment you would be able to provide for her and answer any questions about the dog. Please see the attached photos and video of her. In the photo with her mouth open, she was trying to catch a treat in the air. If the video upload doesn't work, you can watch it here on YouTube: 



 and another one here: 




In a couple of weeks we close on our home, and we just don't have anywhere for her to go or enough money to have better options.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

You might try Echo:

Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue

Sorry to hear about all your family has been through. Best of luck to you and Penny.

If all else fails, and you are willing to drive her to FL, I might be able to put you in contact with a rescue there who might take her.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I'm guessing the answer is probably no, but do you have AKC papers for her? If so, it might be worth a shot to see if she originally came from any sort of reputable breeder because they will often take back or help rehome dogs of theirs which find themselves in these situations.


----------



## chemlabrat

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I'm guessing the answer is probably no, but do you have AKC papers for her? If so, it might be worth a shot to see if she originally came from any sort of reputable breeder because they will often take back or help rehome dogs of theirs which find themselves in these situations.


Thank you, this is a good suggestion. She is AKC registered, and I do have the paperwork. I just pulled it out and see there is a breeder listed, but no contact info. I will see if I can track them down.

The other suggestion about Echo Dogs is a good one too. I contacted them by email just now to see if they can help.


----------



## SamsontheGSD

chemlabrat said:


> Thecowboysgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the answer is probably no, but do you have AKC papers for her? If so, it might be worth a shot to see if she originally came from any sort of reputable breeder because they will often take back or help rehome dogs of theirs which find themselves in these situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, this is a good suggestion. She is AKC registered, and I do have the paperwork. I just pulled it out and see there is a breeder listed, but no contact info. I will see if I can track them down.
> 
> The other suggestion about Echo Dogs is a good one too. I contacted them by email just now to see if they can help.
Click to expand...

If you can't licate the breeder take a pic of the paperwork and post it. We'll attempt to track them down.


----------



## chemlabrat

The breeder is listed as Martha Kimbrough. I haven't been able to turn anything up. It looks like they are a local individual no longer in the business of breeding perhaps. Does anyone have any ideas of what I can do? I'm running out of options...


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

What's the dog's registered name? That might include a kennel name?

But it is sounding like maybe this dog was the result of a backyard breeding and therefore no help will come from the breeder.

Did Echo not answer you back yet? I know it can take a long time to get in touch with rescues because they are mostly run by volunteers who have jobs, dogs, and kids of their own and try to help other people's dogs in whatever precious time is left over.

Here are some other rescues to try, I have NO idea how good or reputable they are, I just googled

Helping Shepherds of Every Color Rescue

German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama


----------



## Sophiesmom

She looks beautiful! Someone local must be able to open their home to her. Maybe someone is also familiar with how to ship a dog across the country or import into Canada?


----------



## chemlabrat

Thecowboysgirl said:


> What's the dog's registered name? That might include a kennel name?
> 
> But it is sounding like maybe this dog was the result of a backyard breeding and therefore no help will come from the breeder.
> 
> Did Echo not answer you back yet? I know it can take a long time to get in touch with rescues because they are mostly run by volunteers who have jobs, dogs, and kids of their own and try to help other people's dogs in whatever precious time is left over.
> 
> Here are some other rescues to try, I have NO idea how good or reputable they are, I just googled
> 
> Helping Shepherds of Every Color Rescue
> 
> German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama


Thank you for the additional resources. Unfortunately, no kennel name in the dog name. I have not had a reply from Echo so far. I am willing to transport to Indiana if they can help.


----------



## chemlabrat

Sophiesmom said:


> She looks beautiful! Someone local must be able to open their home to her. Maybe someone is also familiar with how to ship a dog across the country or import into Canada?


Thank you! She's a beautiful dog for sure. I am happy to arrange transport however I can for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Sophiesmom

Some quick questions...is Penny up to date on her Rabies vaccination and what date do you need her rehoused by? If it's a possibility to open our home and hearts to her I'll pm you for consideration. I'm checking out flights and drive time already!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

OP, I encourage you to thoroughly screen any potential private adopter as much as you can. I do checks on people who want to adopt through our local rescue.
Our rescue does the following:

-someone performs a home visit- requiring a fenced yard (you do not want a disoriented dog hitting the road looking for a previous family or just running off in a panic)
-someone does reference checks: we require two personal and one vet reference. The vet reference must confirm that the applicant's other or previous pets received adequate care, were utd on core vaccines, that applicant was cooperate about giving the animal the care it needed, took advice, ect. If it died, under what circumstances.
-personal references that the person is stable, secure, and willing to advocate for the dog, not having any upcoming life events that would prevent them from caring for the dog. Cared properly for previous pets. Ect.

I rehomed a cat of ours a few years ago and I also asked for personal and vet references and checked it out. So an individual can do it, not just a rescue.


----------



## Magwart

You can often get a home check completed for out-of-area applicants by asking a rescue local to them for help. I agree with Thecowboysgirl: a vet check is an absolute must!

I also would ask the local rescue if you can arrange for them to offer post adoption support (and either foster or help get the dog back to you if it doesn't work out), perhaps in return for donating all or part the adoption fee. Sending a dog on transport far away to people who haven't met it, with no back up plan, can be disastrous. Even the most well meaning adopters can decide the dog isn't a fit...what happens then?


----------



## GatorBytes

Sophiesmom said:


> She looks beautiful! Someone local must be able to open their home to her. Maybe someone is also familiar with how to* ship a dog* across the country or *import into Canada*?



That's what I was wondering



chemlabrat said:


> Thank you! She's a beautiful dog for sure. I am happy to arrange transport however I can for anyone who is interested.



I was thinking I might be interested



Sophiesmom said:


> Some quick questions...is Penny up to date on her Rabies vaccination and what date do you need her rehoused by? If it's a possibility to open our home and hearts to her I'll pm you for consideration. I'm checking out flights and drive time already!



If you can then go for it!
I was considering, but just that, only if was made possible and on fence (note: if made commitment, then I would be committed:smile2 As I am not in hurry, but looking.
I totally feel for the OP's situation. Have pretty good likeness to their situation. Would like to help.
There are couple or so networking rescues in Ontario that are pulling dogs from Korea and mexico. (Seems to be an adoptable GSD dog shortage here. Not like Cali or Texas.) They need fosters and I would be happy to maybe just foster to at least get your dog out of possibility of kill shelter if you run out of time.


But Sophiesmom sounds like she is closer then I am Re: flights and drive time


----------



## chemlabrat

I'm going to revive this 6 month old post to share an update of what happened.

I'm so grateful to everyone who showed their support and especially to those who considered taking Penny into their homes.

When it came down to it, I just couldn't bear to part with her for the sake of myself and our children. While out of a job, our family moved in with my parents, and I constructed a 100'x50' farm fence to contain her. I built a shelter to put her dog house and food under, and she stayed there for about 3 months.

I've since been able to find a job, buy a house, move, and set up our new place to safely house her. I just posted a video of the setup on YouTube a little while ago, and it made me think to come back here and share. Here she is in her new home with us:





I hope someone else can find encouragement in this, and hang in there as long as possible when it seems like there is no choice but to give up a dog.


----------



## sebrench

That's such a happy outcome! I'm so glad to hear your situation is better and that you were able to keep your girl!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

That's awesome of you to come back to let us all know things turned out ok.
I often wonder and worry about people and their pups for a long time...and often end up imagining the worst, because very few follow up. Kudos to you for working so hard to keep the pup!!!


----------



## wolfy dog

Do you have a local kennelclub of dog fanciers that may be able to help you? You can ask around in vet clinics to see if they know someone. Good luck. I hope things wil get better for you. You have been through a lot.
In our area there is some help from local shelters for people who have a dog and cannot keep it due to finances or some other legit reason. They also help the homeless; providing dogfood and vet care.


----------



## GatorBytes

This is such good news. Give yourself props. You deserve it. and WOW on the timeline you did it in...buying a house, in 3 months!!! Incredible. She is a lucky dog to have you.


----------

